# What's the male equivalent to getting flowers?



## Hope1964

The title pretty much says it all. Please no sex acts - I want something that has nothing to do with sex because in our relationship I think more like a guy and he thinks more like a woman (don't tell him I said that though)


----------



## samyeagar

Hope1964 said:


> The title pretty much says it all. Please no sex acts - I want something that has nothing to do with sex because in our relationship I think more like a guy and he thinks more like a woman (don't tell him I said that though)


Hmmm...something nice to look at, but that is otherwise useless and dies in less than a week...maybe get him a fish?


----------



## arbitrator

Hope1964 said:


> The title pretty much says it all. Please no sex acts - I want something that has nothing to do with sex because in our relationship I think more like a guy and he thinks more like a woman (don't tell him I said that though)


*How about a pass or a gift certificate to a swanky-a$$ country club for an exhilarating round of golf?*


----------



## kag123

You said no sex acts...so...

My husband would say a gift was "not spending money on useless garbage". i.e., don't buy him anything at all.  

My H appreciates a good home cooked meal, or taking over one of his chores (for example, he traditionally cleans the bathrooms in our house), or even clearing our usually packed schedule on a day he thought he'd be running around all day and tell him to go take a nap instead. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hope1964

arbitrator said:


> *How about a pass or a gift certificate to a swanky-a$$ country club for an exhilarating round of golf?*


OOOoooo, I just thought of something - a gift cert for a hot shave. He's always saying he wants one. 

If he played golf this would be a great idea - thanks!


----------



## TheTruthHurts

I would think it depends on his love language. Frankly, sex acts or texts come up because many men are wired that way to feel intimacy.

I'm assuming your H is wired differently. If it's acts of service, maybe it's little things - like bringing coffee to him in bed in the morning (my w does this because that's her love language so I appreciate it on that level but personally aren't wired that way).

That's the thing - if it's acts of service, he may like many little acts (texted emoji's during work, a thoughtful post it left on the counter while he's in the shower, etc.)

To me flowers are less frequent so the act isn't similar but the thought is.

A card with a little note in it too

I'm drawing these from acts my w does rather than things that motivate me.

Can you share a few things your h does appreciate so we can respond better?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hope1964

samyeagar said:


> Hmmm...something nice to look at, but that is otherwise useless and dies in less than a week...maybe get him a fish?


A fish - ha that's pretty funny :grin2:


----------



## vauxhall101

The male equivalent of getting flowers is a sex act. We might try and act like we're all civilised, but really, that's what we want. 

Just something frivolous that he would enjoy, like some beer that he likes, or some cheese or something. Or chocolate.


----------



## naiveonedave

a meal he likes (in or out on the town).

if he is into going out and having a few drinks, dress in your sexiest and be the designated driver (works wonders after a crap week at work).

A massage (many men's LL is touch, I really enjoy non-sexual touch, even though I don't get it much)

something for his hobby. I would sh*t a brick if my wife took me to the store and said I have $xx to spend on you, what do you want? (in my case fishing....)


----------



## Hope1964

TheTruthHurts said:


> Can you share a few things your h does appreciate so we can respond better?


Hmmm, Ok. I will try - he is notoriously difficult to figure out. Hence this post 

His love languages are physical touch and words of affirmation. Usually. Quality time is in there too. He didn't have one dominant one when we did the quiz.

He likes the hot shave idea - he's never actually had one. He likes it when I play ball or curl with him but neither of those is an option right now (knee issues). I am thinking more along the lines of something I could get for him, something cheap and simple, that will make him smile. Like flowers make me smile.

Ooo, I just thought of something else. I could mail him a love note. Like, in the actual MAIL.


----------



## Fozzy

A heartfelt compliment.


----------



## EleGirl

Something that costs about as much as flowers. 

Perhaps something for his hobby would work.

Or chocolates?


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy

A place by me makes beef jerky bouquets for men. You can get them made with some other kinds of meats too. I'd check for stuff like that, I've read a lot about the place and it seems to be a hit and the guys think it's hilarious. Plus a case of his fave beer on the side


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti

Food springs quickly to mind.

What kinds of edibles (or drinkables) would he generally consider treats that he doesn't splurge on for himself?

Ideas:
Jerky or sausages, especially gourmet stuff like bison or elk.
Good quality cheeses with crackers
Assorted gourmet hot sauces
A six pack of his favorite microbrew
Nuts, trail mixes, or sweeter snacks like yogurt covered pretzels


----------



## Married but Happy

Personally, there's a variety of transitory things that I'd enjoy receiving. In many ways, the very transience means they must (or at least would) be enjoyed soon. These include samplers of fine wine or whisky, an assortment of my favorite junk foods, an excursion for a decadent sundae, take me to a movie I'd love to see, or some local event (bonus points if it's not something you'd not normally like, but I do).


----------



## CharlieParker

Flowers?

A special/nice adult beverage?


----------



## Steve1000

Hope1964 said:


> His love languages are physical touch and words of affirmation. Usually.


In that case, a love letter attached to his favorite type of beer.


----------



## Hope1964

SlowlyGoingCrazy said:


> A place by me makes beef jerky bouquets for men. You can get them made with some other kinds of meats too. I'd check for stuff like that, I've read a lot about the place and it seems to be a hit and the guys think it's hilarious. Plus a case of his fave beer on the side





Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Food springs quickly to mind.
> 
> What kinds of edibles (or drinkables) would he generally consider treats that he doesn't splurge on for himself?
> 
> Ideas:
> Jerky or sausages, especially gourmet stuff like bison or elk.
> Good quality cheeses with crackers
> Assorted gourmet hot sauces
> A six pack of his favorite microbrew
> Nuts, trail mixes, or sweeter snacks like yogurt covered pretzels


The beef jerky idea is a good one - he's always picking up little packages of it at farmers markets and stuff.  He's also a hot sauce fiend - he gets bottles of that here and there all the time


----------



## john117

A Nikon lens 

Seriously, home cooked food and a unique beverage, exotic wine or craft beer...


----------



## TheTruthHurts

Ok now we're on the right path.

My w agreed to go to the golf range with me. It was great! I could focus on my (terrible) game and know she's with me. She could hit balls at her own pace. She didn't talk a lot and treated it more like guys do - they golf when they golf. And maybe drink beer.

So we've done it a few times. It means a lot because she's really not a golfer. I even bought a monthly pass for $84 for unlimited buckets of balls. You could try something like that

Make a basket - but fill it with whiskey, bacon, and chocolate covered coffee beans. Or something full of guy stuff.

Get a vinyl pad, oil and give him a long massage. Tell him it isn't sex so just relax. Then turn it into a little bit of s sensual massage. But don't let him finish. Tease a bit and keep it feeling very good from a massage standpoint. You might even role play as a masseuse - as a means to say no happy ending. I would think the thought, effort and arousal would all be appreciated. I realize this is sexual but you can throttle up or down the sexual aspect to meet your needs - just stipulate at the start.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Personal

How about some flowers, for myself I like red or yellow roses.


----------



## Edo Edo

Hope1964 said:


> The title pretty much says it all. Please no sex acts - I want something that has nothing to do with sex because in our relationship I think more like a guy and he thinks more like a woman (don't tell him I said that though)




Give him some free time to tinker around with that hobby that he loves but you hate. I think every guy has a hobby or two that his wife/girlfriend hates that he wastes time on and she always gives him crap for wasting time on it, because she just doesn't get it. But for some reason, he can't stop and she can only roll her eyes and accept it...

It could be anything from working on his car, fishing, comic book stuff, modeling, bowling - whatever it is.


----------



## Hope1964

If he DOES enjoy a hobby, he's put it aside ever since I've known him. He really doesn't have one. I wouldn't doubt that he's ignored the fact he has any of his own interests for so long that he's forgotten what they are. He isn't the least bit mechanically inclined, he doesn't tinker around the house (I do that) or have a man cave or any of that stuff. We have a football cave - but that's ours, not his. He drinks beer with me, travels with me, goes out with me. The only things he does alone are curl and ball.


----------



## manwithnoname

Hope1964 said:


> The title pretty much says it all. Please no sex acts - I want something that has nothing to do with sex because in our relationship I think more like a guy and *he thinks more like a woman* (don't tell him I said that though)


Maybe flowers? :grin2:

How about a mixed 6 or 12 pack of craft beer from highly rated microbreweries?


----------



## anchorwatch

Mmmmm....


----------



## aine

naiveonedave said:


> a meal he likes (in or out on the town).
> 
> if he is into going out and having a few drinks, dress in your sexiest and be the designated driver (works wonders after a crap week at work).
> 
> A massage (many men's LL is touch, I really enjoy non-sexual touch, even though I don't get it much)
> 
> something for his hobby. I would sh*t a brick if my wife took me to the store and said I have $xx to spend on you, what do you want? (in my case fishing....)


I did that once ......in a golf shop, he enjoyed it no end! :grin2:


----------



## EleGirl

Another thing that comes to mind are those gift baskets. Here are two that I found searching on "gift baskets for men"

https://www.mancrates.com/?utm_camp...MIvcq9i7-i1QIVAmt-Ch1xnApuEAAYASAAEgJ7k_D_BwE

https://www.gourmetgiftbaskets.com/...lid=CKXypJ-_otUCFUtufgodPhQERw&ad=96568733312

One year my husband was on business travel on his birthday. I had a big basket of goodies delivered to his hotel. He loved it.


----------



## karole

What about an "edible arrangement?" They have one they put in a football vase. They aren't cheap though, but they are so very good! Especially, the chocolate covered fruit.


----------



## chillymorn69

a box of ammo, a good case of beer, crown royal or members mark.


----------



## dubsey

tickets to football/hockey? If you already do that from time to time, one of my favorite things my wife did was in lieu of just doing our typical family vacation, she planned it around seeing the local team out of town. Was just a little nice something extra than the typical family vacation. 

So, I don't know, maybe something along those lines in place of just a stand-alone gift/thank you?


----------



## Hope1964

dubsey said:


> tickets to football/hockey? If you already do that from time to time, one of my favorite things my wife did was in lieu of just doing our typical family vacation, she planned it around seeing the local team out of town. Was just a little nice something extra than the typical family vacation.
> 
> So, I don't know, maybe something along those lines in place of just a stand-alone gift/thank you?


That's a great idea too - we've done that in the past and we both LOVE doing little trips here and there. Especially for football!


----------



## CharlieParker

Hope1964 said:


> That's a great idea too - we've done that in the past and we both LOVE doing little trips here and there. Especially for football!


Football is good, I know it's a while off but what about the Brier? He does like a good bonspiel, right?

OK, I'll admit it, I suggested so that I could gratuitously use the word bonspiel. But no hard hurry jokes as you said nothing sexual


----------



## jb02157

aine said:


> I did that once ......in a golf shop, he enjoyed it no end! :grin2:


What about getting him curling supplies?


----------



## Hope1964

jb02157 said:


> What about getting him curling supplies?


I'd have no clue what to get.

I did get him a shirt once that said something about curlers always knowing how to hit the button. Maybe a replacement is in order.


----------



## jb02157

Hope1964 said:


> I'd have no clue what to get.
> 
> I did get him a shirt once that said something about curlers always knowing how to hit the button. Maybe a replacement is in order.


How about tickets to a curling match?


----------



## TheTruthHurts

How about a curling iron 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Nail

I've always advised a big pate of nacho's, and an action movie. You seem to be headed in the right direction. 

BTW is there anything he might need for your upcoming excursion for the eclipse?


----------



## Hope1964

Mr. Nail said:


> BTW is there anything he might need for your upcoming excursion for the eclipse?


Ooo, I never thought of that! We will be camping so I am sure there's SOMEthing he needs. Hafta think on it thanks!


----------



## Mr. Nail

Hope1964 said:


> The beef jerky idea is a good one - he's always picking up little packages of it at farmers markets and stuff.  He's also a hot sauce fiend - he gets bottles of that here and there all the time


 My local jerky shop has a recipe that combines both of those tastes. Actually two of them. Lately I can't handle either one, I used to enjoy the one named Scorpion. They are online if you want. papajays.com


----------



## AussieRN

A nice pocket knife imho is about the same as a nice bunch of flowers.
If he likes wine then maybe one of those nice wine cork screw knife combo things.
Easy to personalise with engraving for a lasting gift.

edit addition
(if you give a knife as a gift remember to get a coin from them)


----------



## Dannip

A gift card for his hobby. 

Or make a new dish. My fav of all times is called beef rendang. I'll do anything for it! Anything!

Eat with rice and string beans.


----------



## Haiku

Hope1964 said:


> I think more like a guy and he thinks more like a woman (don't tell him I said that though)


In that case get him some LXP Ultimate Revival Serum to rejuvenate his eyes and pick up a new chainsaw for yourself!!


----------



## Ikaika

Hope1964 said:


> The title pretty much says it all. Please no sex acts - I want something that has nothing to do with sex because in our relationship I think more like a guy and he thinks more like a woman (don't tell him I said that though)




I would say power tools, I'm in need of a new miter saw. Unfortunately, she may not do the same homework to get one that fits my needs. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

Motorcycle farkle...


----------



## Faithful Wife

A foot massage...either given by yourself or by a pro.


----------



## CharlieParker




----------



## Middle of Everything

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> Food springs quickly to mind.
> 
> What kinds of edibles (or drinkables) would he generally consider treats that he doesn't splurge on for himself?
> 
> Ideas:
> Jerky or sausages, especially gourmet stuff like bison or elk.
> Good quality cheeses with crackers
> Assorted gourmet hot sauces
> A six pack of his favorite microbrew
> Nuts, trail mixes, or sweeter snacks like yogurt covered pretzels


Rocky Mountain nailed it.

To be similar to flowers it has to be appreciated but fleeting. Otherwise I would say a tool he wants etc. And as he doesnt golf crying::crying bring him your finest meats and cheeses. (or beers etc :grin2


----------



## Middle of Everything

Ikaika said:


> I would say power tools, I'm in need of a new miter saw. Unfortunately, she may not do the same homework to get one that fits my needs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


New miter saw? Thats some expensive ****ing flowers. :grin2:

Have a 12" ridgid myself. Like it well enough, though I for some reason wish I would have went with the sliding 10" Makita. 

End threadjack. :wink2:


----------



## Ikaika

Middle of Everything said:


> New miter saw? Thats some expensive ****ing flowers. :grin2:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a 12" ridgid myself. Like it well enough, though I for some reason wish I would have went with the sliding 10" Makita.
> 
> 
> 
> End threadjack. :wink2:




Well flowers can be expensive. :grin2:


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## uhtred

I was thinking about this and honestly "things" don't mean anything to me. I'm really quite happy with a hug, kiss and smile.


----------



## RandomDude

Hope1964 said:


> The title pretty much says it all. Please no sex acts - I want something that has nothing to do with sex because in our relationship I think more like a guy and he thinks more like a woman (don't tell him I said that though)


Cook


----------



## Dannip

Well as they say..

A man wants a cook in the kitchen..
A lady in the living room..
And a ***** in bed!

Just add topspin to your marriage. Be a creative loving wife. 

Neck massage while he sits at the TV. Fingers through his hair, nails scratching lightly while sitting next to him. Tease him into the bedroom. Showers... have some really great fun. 

Closeness without sex is really nice too yah know.

Figure out his 5 love languages. I don't have a link but it was spot on with me.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

CharlieParker said:


>


At first I thought "why is he using a metal detector"?, and then I saw the iron and thought "ok, it's a mop" and then went to "oh my, I hope that's not a shovel"! :surprise:

I've obviously had too much coffee this morning...


----------



## Dannip

Emerging Buddhist said:


> At first I thought "why is he using a metal detector"?, and then I saw the iron and thought "ok, it's a mop" and then went to "oh my, I hope that's not a shovel"! :surprise:
> 
> I've obviously had too much coffee this morning...


It's a icey Canadian sport. They do use brooms though.
@CharlieParker. "Sevil Drib"......!!!!!!!


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

Dannip said:


> It's a icey Canadian sport. They do use brooms though.
> @CharlieParker. "Sevil Drib"......!!!!!!!


Ah, Curling! :grin2:

Too funny!


----------



## She'sStillGotIt

Hope1964 said:


> What's the male equivalent to getting flowers?


In my house, it sure ain't a hot shave, a love letter, or flowers. :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## chillymorn69

CharlieParker said:


>


yuck


----------



## farsidejunky

They legit one hour massage gift certificate. Not the type with happy endings, but the type that actually have certified professionals.


----------



## Fozzy

farsidejunky said:


> They legit one hour massage gift certificate. Not the type with happy endings, but the type that actually have certified professionals.


Ew. Those are fighting words.

Can you pay people to NOT touch me?


----------



## Fozzy

Craft Beers. Hickory Farms. Steam gift certificate.


----------



## Fozzy

RandomDude said:


> Cook


The more I think about it, this is the winner. I can (and will) buy myself something if I want it. But there's something really awesome about when someone says "what would you like for dinner tonight?" and then actually cooks it.

Maybe I'm just hungry.


----------



## Ikaika

Fozzy said:


> The more I think about it, this is the winner. I can (and will) buy myself something if I want it. But there's something really awesome about when someone says "what would you like for dinner tonight?" and then actually cooks it.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm just hungry.




My bias and my sons' bias, I think I'm a better cook than my wife.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fozzy

Ikaika said:


> My bias and my sons' bias, I think I'm a better cook than my wife.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I'm totally a better cook than my wife, but I bet even Gordon Ramsey likes to be cooked for sometimes.


----------



## Blondilocks

For my husband, it was homemade chocolate chip cookies warm from the oven. Next would be a bottle of Jamison's or Crown Royal.


----------



## Ikaika

Blondilocks said:


> For my husband, it was homemade chocolate chip cookies warm from the oven. Next would be a bottle of Jamison's or Crown Royal.




I like my wife's chocolate chip cookies (made in healthier forms). That is a treat. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dannip

Ikaika said:


> I like my wife's chocolate chip cookies (made in healthier forms). That is a treat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Try dark chocolate chip oatmeal cookies. Replace sugar with brown sugar and use 1/3 or less of what the recipient calls for. Then you can taste everything. 

Yum. 

Don't forget the Beef Rendang!!!!


----------



## Ikaika

Dannip said:


> Try dark chocolate chip oatmeal cookies. Replace sugar with brown sugar and use 1/3 or less of what the recipient calls for. Then you can taste everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Yum.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget the Beef Rendang!!!!




My wife goes even healthier. We tend not to use any cane sugars or if we do, it is in very low quantity. And as for oils (flax seed in water is an excellent replacement). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheTruthHurts

Ikaika said:


> My wife goes even healthier. We tend not to use any cane sugars or if we do, it is in very low quantity. And as for oils (flax seed in water is an excellent replacement).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro




Only rich and decadent for me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hope1964

Fozzy said:


> The more I think about it, this is the winner. I can (and will) buy myself something if I want it. But there's something really awesome about when someone says "what would you like for dinner tonight?" and then actually cooks it.
> 
> Maybe I'm just hungry.


We plan all our meals together every week and then I cook them, so he pretty much gets this almost all the time  I might be able to think of a good spin on this though!

He doesn't eat many sweets at all, cookies almost never. I never make anything with sugar or honey or maple syrup or any other sweetener or grains in it anyway, since I discovered Banting and what eating stuff like that was doing to my liver and pancreas.


----------



## Fozzy

Hope1964 said:


> We plan all our meals together every week and then I cook them, so he pretty much gets this almost all the time  I might be able to think of a good spin on this though!
> 
> He doesn't eat many sweets at all, cookies almost never. I never make anything with sugar or honey or maple syrup or any other sweetener or grains in it anyway, since I discovered Banting and what eating stuff like that was doing to my liver and pancreas.


Bill Burr did a bit in his latest Netflix special about several years back he was working in his garage and his wife made him a sandwich without him asking and brought it to him. Cut on the diagonal and with a handful of Fritos stuffed between the two pieces. He said that to this day thinking about that sandwich brings him to tears.

It was sidesplitting and completely relatable at the same time.


----------



## EleGirl

Fozzy said:


> The more I think about it, this is the winner. I can (and will) buy myself something if I want it. But there's something really awesome about when someone says "what would you like for dinner tonight?" and then actually cooks it.
> 
> Maybe I'm just hungry.


But for some of us women, we cook every night... really good meals. So this would not be anything out of the ordinary.

That's why I like the idea of one of the snack baskets that has really high end snacks that my guy would not spend the money on himself. He can take some of them to work, or keep them hidden in his desk at home .... all just for him. 

And it is food after all.. you know the way to a man's heart is through his stomach. >


----------



## GusPolinski

Hope1964 said:


> The title pretty much says it all. Please no sex acts - I want something that has nothing to do with sex because in our relationship I think more like a guy and he thinks more like a woman (don't tell him I said that though)


For most guys the answer is gonna be... 

...well, a sex act.

Barring that, though?

I dunno, maybe a gadget, a gift card to his favorite restaurant, or maybe mow the lawn (or something else that he'd normally do).

Maybe his favorite meal, favorite dessert, etc.

What are his hobbies?


----------



## EleGirl

Hope1964 said:


> We plan all our meals together every week and then I cook them, so he pretty much gets this almost all the time  I might be able to think of a good spin on this though!
> 
> He doesn't eat many sweets at all, cookies almost never. I never make anything with sugar or honey or maple syrup or any other sweetener or grains in it anyway, since I discovered Banting and what eating stuff like that was doing to my liver and pancreas.


I use either ground almond meal or ground golden flax seed meal (or mix the two) in place of flower for things like cookies, pancakes, etc. Works great. The ground flax seeds have almost no carbs.


----------



## Fozzy

EleGirl said:


> I use either ground almond meal or ground golden flax seed meal (or mix the two) in place of flower for things like cookies, pancakes, etc. Works great. The ground flax seeds have almost no carbs.


Plus, flax seed will clean you out like a roto-rooter.


----------



## EleGirl

Dannip said:


> Well as they say..
> 
> A man wants a cook in the kitchen..
> A lady in the living room..
> And a ***** in bed!
> 
> Just add topspin to your marriage. Be a creative loving wife.
> 
> Neck massage while he sits at the TV. Fingers through his hair, nails scratching lightly while sitting next to him. Tease him into the bedroom. Showers... have some really great fun.
> 
> Closeness without sex is really nice too yah know.
> 
> Figure out his 5 love languages. I don't have a link but it was spot on with me.


Why do you assume he's not already getting all that? 

And she cooks every night.

I think that question of the thread is what do you get a man who already has it all. :wink2:


----------



## m00nman

That's a tough one. My wife hates flowers. For her it would be a bottle of wine and something to stroke her ego. Do some women come from Mars? Is my head buried deep in a planet in the outer reaches of our solar system? 

As for me, I just like the idea of going out on a date to a concert or movie of my choosing after a restaurant with really good seafood or steak. If I want a trinket I'll buy it myself as she would not know what to buy me either.


----------



## Ikaika

Fozzy said:


> Plus, flax seed will clean you out like a roto-rooter.




Oh yea. I was about to make some TMI comment about my reaction to flax seeds. :grin2:


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiveonedave

EleGirl said:


> I use either ground almond meal or ground golden flax seed meal (or mix the two) in place of flower for things like cookies, pancakes, etc. Works great. The ground flax seeds have almost no carbs.


haven't tried the flax seeds, any better than almonds? Just curious, we try to low carb and I am always looking for other things to try....


----------



## Andy1001

All she has to do is put on her yoga pants and I'm happy.I don't need gift baskets,craft beer,fancy cheese or massages.
Just the yoga pants.


----------



## Hope1964

EleGirl said:


> I use either ground almond meal or ground golden flax seed meal (or mix the two) in place of flower for things like cookies, pancakes, etc. Works great. The ground flax seeds have almost no carbs.


I use almond flour if I want to make buns or pizza dough. Coconut flour is apparently good for baking sweets - I've not tried it myself. Not a huge flax fan, it goes rancid so quickly once ground, and I don't like the taste much. Hubby just isn't really into sweets much, but when he DOES eat them he doesn't want any of the low carb nonsense.


----------



## Ikaika

As a matter of equivalent value. My wife knows I like eating nuts (you are what you eat) as my go to snack. I'm not much for potato chips or other junk snacks. So, the equivalent would be her making me her version of a trail mix with lots nuts and dried fruits. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hope1964

naiveonedave said:


> haven't tried the flax seeds, any better than almonds? Just curious, we try to low carb and I am always looking for other things to try....


Me too! Have you discovered zoodles yet? Or fathead pizza crust? Do you also do high fat?


----------



## Ikaika

Hope1964 said:


> Me too! Have you discovered zoodles yet? Or fathead pizza crust? Do you also do high fat?




You can make pizza crust from ground up cauliflower 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hope1964

Ikaika said:


> You can make pizza crust from ground up cauliflower


I know, but I just can NOT get to like the cauliflower options. Plus it's low fat and Banting isn't


----------



## EleGirl

naiveonedave said:


> haven't tried the flax seeds, any better than almonds? Just curious, we try to low carb and I am always looking for other things to try....


Flax seed meal is just different than almonds. I like it better for some things. I think it's a personal choice thing. I use it mostly because it's so low carb, even lower than almond meal. Also, the golden flax seed is much better tasking, IMHO, than regular flax seed. It has a lighter taste.

There are two types of almond meal... one with the brown skin and one without. I use the one with out the hulls for fancier treats.


I also use almond meal as 'breading' on chicken when I make things like chicken parmesan. 


If you want to try flaxseed, start by mixing a small amount into the almond meal and slowly build up the amount.


----------



## EleGirl

Hope1964 said:


> I use almond flour if I want to make buns or pizza dough. Coconut flour is apparently good for baking sweets - I've not tried it myself. Not a huge flax fan, it goes rancid so quickly once ground, and I don't like the taste much. Hubby just isn't really into sweets much, but when he DOES eat them he doesn't want any of the low carb nonsense.


We should probably move all this low carb cooking posting to your thread on low carb eating. Just a thought.


----------



## Fozzy

Ikaika said:


> You can make pizza crust from ground up cauliflower
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Meatza. It's a thing.


----------



## Hope1964

EleGirl said:


> We should probably move all this low carb cooking posting to your thread on low carb eating. Just a thought.


Sure if you like  I don't care about the threadjack, but if it will keep things neat go for it.


----------



## TheTruthHurts

You could also go an unusual casual outing and maybe even call his friends. Like go there a pub and play darts and get a bucket of beer if he doesn't normally do that

In a LTR the routine makes things like this difficult. Sometimes just creating new memories - like you did when you were dating - really stands out and rebonds you. It's the newness that makes dating exciting. It doesn't have to be exciting - just something you haven't done before.

If you've never listened to jazz (and don't hate it), take him to a jazz club or concert. If you guys don't watch baseball, research your team, find a good game and the reason it's good (a particular rivalry), buy team hats and shirts and surprise him with a game. The stadiums are amazing and you can buy food and drink and have fun together. Or pick a country-appropriate sport.

Maybe even a play or musical. My w got me and my girls tickets to Aladdin and though I had no expectations it was great fun!

Go for anything new!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBT

I didn't always give flowers as a spur of the moment,but sometimes out of necessity,lol. Variety of reasons. Does the male equivalent depend on that as well? Never in my 66 years have I ever thought of receiving something that was on par with flowers.


----------



## Hope1964

TBT said:


> I didn't always give flowers as a spur of the moment,but sometimes out of necessity,lol. Variety of reasons. Does the male equivalent depend on that as well? Never in my 66 years have I ever thought of receiving something that was on par with flowers.


When I think of guys giving their wives flowers, I think of a spur of the moment little thing that he does just because he wants her to know he's thinking of her. Now that you've said this, I recall that some guys do it as an apology or because they screwed up somehow. 

In MY world, I'd do it 'just because' and not for any unstated-but-he'd-better-get-it reason. I have no time to be that way!


----------



## Blondilocks

Ikaika said:


> I like my wife's chocolate chip cookies (made in healthier forms). That is a treat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


If I had tried to make them anything other than the junkfood that they are, my husband would have thought I was being mean and spiteful and pouted for a week.

I could mess around with healthifying any and all other food, but it was hands off the cookies.


----------



## Vinnydee

It is pretty obvious. It is getting oral sex.


----------



## knobcreek

Swiss watch, just save up the urge to buy the male equivalent of flowers 1000 times and buy him a nice Tudor Black Bay.


----------



## [email protected]

Hey I want to buy flowers for the wedding
I live in Dubai and do you know any flower delivery service?


----------



## PigglyWiggly

1: buy me a pedi/mani. I've never had one but would enjoy one i'm sure. 
2: a night at the planetarium
3: a dancing class
4: a good book by Neil DeGrasse Tyson, Brian Cox or Michio Kaku


----------



## committed_guy

Hope1964 said:


> The title pretty much says it all. Please no sex acts - I want something that has nothing to do with sex because in our relationship I think more like a guy and he thinks more like a woman (don't tell him I said that though)


Blowjo--

ah, nevermind.


----------



## Normm

The closest male equivalent to a giving a woman flowers in a vase is tulips on his organ.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11

Feeding me grapes, shirtless, while waving me with a fan.


----------



## Young at Heart

Hope1964 said:


> The title pretty much says it all. * Please no sex acts *- I want something that has nothing to do with sex because in our relationship I think more like a guy and he thinks more like a woman (don't tell him I said that though)


Wife bringing home a steak to grill on the bbq..................and a fine bottle of red wine to go with it.

Puts me in the mood for anything she wants to do every time.


----------



## Cynthia

Did you ever end up getting him anything?



Hope1964 said:


> The title pretty much says it all. Please no sex acts - I want something that has nothing to do with sex because in our relationship I think more like a guy and he thinks more like a woman (don't tell him I said that though)


----------



## 269370

I think getting flowers is one of the most useless things to get...

What are they supposed to symbolize? That everything dies after a few days and things can only get dry, stale and brown?
Flowers don't last and it's such a waste. Getting flowers or plants in pots that you can plant I can perhaps understand. Or maybe some vegetables you can plant and eat. Or perhaps some farm animals for the winter...

Flowers just seem such a wasteful thing to get. But I do get them regularly. My wife likes them. I try to 'ween her off' of them.

Sorry for rant. Isn't it a zombie thread?


----------



## rockon

Sorry to t/j but anyone know what happened to Hope? Been gone a long time.


----------



## DeEva

Wow! Thanks so much for such many advices. I found some interesting variants and for us.


----------



## Livvie

Yep. Another zombie thread replied to by a new member. This one is only two years old.


----------



## Mr. Nail

I did just check and you can still order a beef jerky bouquet from a business local to me. If you want to blow a substantial part of your stimulus check they offer free shipping for orders over $75.


----------

